# Nice mess of fish...



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Tried out a new fishing spot today in Gulf Shores. Hit the beach this morning around 8:00. The water was a little murky but as each hour went by the water became more clear and beautiful. Lines in the water for about an hour when I got my first bite. Landed a catdaddy. Not too excited about that. Shortly after that, my rod was hit again with a nice pompano. Now that made me excited! Lines back in the water. Nothing but catfish for the next hour or so. Found some sand fleas, baited up again; within 15 minutes another hit and just short of getting the fish on the beach. It got off and then happened again, missing two in a row. Before leaving at 3:30, we landed two more pompanos. What a blessed day we had.


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice!!!! Got one this morning myself. Sounds like a lot of people had a good day.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, congrats on yours. It's just the beginning.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Blessed indeed! Good job.


----------

